# New Horse?



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Maire995 said:


> the reason im selling my current pony is because i fell of back in october and broke my arm i have been riding my freinds pony on and off since december! it was a huge confidence knocker and im having doubhts about it now! am i being silly or should i be worrying? i have a lesson on the pony on tuesday and i have been told i can take as long as i want with it! what should i do?


First off, so sorry to hear you hurt yourself. Hope you are doing ok now. 

Selling your pony because you fell off I don't believe is a good solution. How did this accident happen? You will DOZENS of falls thru your riding career, I actually quit counting mine), so does that mean you are going to sell your horse each time you do?

Years ago(my appology for those of you who have read this a dozen time now), I also, broke my wrist during a riding lesson. Tho I don't really remember that far back now, I'm sure my confidence was really affected as well, it's a normal reaction! 

Start up slow again. Get back on your pony and do little things. Start off at a walk and stay there until you build enough confidence to start trotting etc. Nothing wrong at all with doing that. Horses are big animals, I don't blame you BUT you can get over this fear, you can do it. We all know you can.

Horses are horses and even the best trained or oldest ones will still act on their flight or fight instinct which can lead to riders getting hurt. It's part of the sport. Christopher Reeve's story was one of those unfortunate ones.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Yup, what Kelly said. I was recently bucked off of my leased horse because he was in pain, and I'm going to get back on him when my concussion passes and I'm fit again.


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you!

Selling your pony because you fell off I don't believe is a good solution. How did this accident happen? You will DOZENS of falls thru your riding career, I actually quit counting mine), so does that mean you are going to sell your horse each time you do?

But the thing is the reason i fell off is because he is a very hard pony to ride very strong an arab and has a HUGE head shaking problem when im jumping him, dont get me wrong he has amazing jumping potential ive had him for 6months and i just cant get to grips with him bottem line is that hes just to much for me to handle nearly immposibble to do a course with him! when i got him he was skin and bone but as soon as he put wait on he was a different horse i was scared at the thoughts of jumping him! and every week i went to a compition i would get physically sick for the nerves i put off selling him for so long because i though i was being silly selling such a jumper!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I dont think you should sell him... just start off slow. Maybe you can ride that other pony every now and then, for fun... I once had a nasty fall on Love Story, and she turns out alot and refuses alot lol, and so Ive had alot of falls haha!!! But no matter what I never give up on her. If you see my thread in the jumping section, you'll see I lose my confidence sometimes, but I will never sell her, unless I really have to. Just take things slow, and Im sure you and your pony will be a good team again. Good luck!!!


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah i know but silver is too strong for me and i wish i dint have to but i do have to sell him! i had secound thoughts so i went to an international showjumper who sometimes coaches me the pony ii might be getting belonged to him a while ago but he sold it! he told me that im never going to get to the bottem of him! and if he's too strong for me then whats the piont?x


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

If you honestly think he's too much horse for you, then go ahead and sell him. But, not without getting back on him first!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I might make myself pretty unpopular with this, but I think you are right in selling him.

You are being honest about your lack of experience and admitting the horse is too much for you. Kudos to you, that can be a hard thing to face and admit. Your horse might and probably will be a fantastic horse for someone with more experience and ability than you. You are comfortable riding your friends pony, and a loan/lease doesn't lock you into a commitment if you don't work well with him.

I'm a big believer in not buying and reselling horses all the time, every horse I have ever had I have had for YEARS, with the exception of one I did sell eventually because she was in all honesty too much for me. She was also too much for everyone else at the stable I worked at, she was too much for the barn owners, and she was too much for the three different trainers I had out to work with her. She ended up going to be a broodmare and has lived a happy life ever since.

To me a pet, any pet, including horses, is a commitment and one that should always be taken seriously. Were it my horse I wouldn't be selling, but then I am not a beginner and I seriously don't lack for confidence when it comes to working with horses :lol:.

But I also believe a beginner needs a beginners horse, and it doesn't sound like your arab is. As mentioned, find the right experienced home for him, and he will probably be much happier. Find the right level horse for yourself, and you will be happier too.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> I might make myself pretty unpopular with this, but I think you are right in selling him.
> 
> You are being honest about your lack of experience and admitting the horse is too much for you. Kudos to you, that can be a hard thing to face and admit. Your horse might and probably will be a fantastic horse for someone with more experience and ability than you. You are comfortable riding your friends pony, and a loan/lease doesn't lock you into a commitment if you don't work well with him.
> 
> ...


You're all right in my book, Indy!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I agree with Indy. If this isn't the first problem you're having with you arab pony and you've tried working past it, then I think the right thing to do is find a rider and home suitable to him. Obviously don't give up on your first failed attempt at something, but if it's just repeating itself and you've tried, then I think you're doing the right thing in selling. Hanging onto a horse that's too much for you is a waste in my opinion, unless you have trainers to help you work through your issues together. 

I agree that beginners need beginner horses...and an experienced rider will make your arab pony blossom! Good luck!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Maire995 said:


> Hi So my current pony silver is for sale and no im selling him privatley before you ask but im not sure about this one thing......
> 
> So my dads friend told us about this pony who's owner has owned him for 13years and refuses to sell him so she wants to let him out on loan for a couple of years the pony hasnt been ridden in a few months and its supposed to be a really talented pony it was owned by a international showjumper!so im pre summing its going to be good!
> it 14.2 gelding and thats all i know about it!
> the reason im selling my current pony is because i fell of back in october and broke my arm i have been riding my freinds pony on and off since december! it was a huge confidence knocker and im having doubhts about it now! am i being silly or should i be worrying? i have a lesson on the pony on tuesday and i have been told i can take as long as i want with it! what should i do?



I'm not sure I'd give up on your pony just yet. Was he good for you prior to the accident? You will have to work to get your confidence back, but that can be done.


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes i knw and firstly id like ot justreply to the comment that was made by on eof th eposters, beginers need beginer horses! i dont meen to sound rude or anything but i really dont think i am a beginer i have been riding for nearly 7 years and i jump 110/1.20 courses on a day to da basis so do not see how that comes under as a beginer do you? and also arabs tend to have a lot of head " issues" just like my horse he is not to strong nor too much for me that i have 2 sell him for those reasons he is simpley just not suited to me! i highley agree with your piont though a more experienced hevier rider than myself wouldnt have as much as a chalange with him as i do! but that does not mean i am a beginer and nor does it suggest that! thank you for all your advice and i have made up my mind about the matter the horse is for sale i do not have time to go back to basics with him just yet so i am moving him on to a home were he is better suited! i am on the look out for a jumper a 138 talented jumper and all rounder so if any one has any ideas of ponys that they think and would like to suggest to me please do! also silver is for sale to an experienced and competitive home from saturday the20th of february i fanyone is intrested or knows someone who might be of intrest please tell me via mail or post a reply to this tread he is honest and will jump anything you put in front of him! for sale in ireland mid louth area also will be for sale in northern ireland some time soon!
thank youxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm confused, in your first post you had said that the reason your selling him because you fell off and now basically your afraid to ride him...

now let me tell you something, having to work with horses makes a good rider, most horses your going to come across arent perfect and la de da. My very quiet two year old spooked two weeks ago and took off bucking like a bronc and threw me twice, I fractured my tailbone. Last night he kicked up a ****fit and it took me a half hour to get him to walk over a cavaletti, lots of rearing and darting off, but it was something that I had to work through because I'm not giving up on him, nor letting him get away with it. He is alot to handle, and very different than what I am used to, my other horse is in her early twenties. If all you want is just a pushbutton horse that you can just plod around on then go ahead, but that dosn't make a good rider, or even an experienced one, no matter how long you've ridden for. 

But with that said, if you did all you can do and actually tried to work through it, and you guys just dont click thats all you can do. Just seems to me like you've seen this shiny new pony whos "fantabulous" and you want it, so out goes your other horse.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Maire995 said:


> Yes i knw and firstly id like ot justreply to the comment that was made by on eof th eposters, beginers need beginer horses! i dont meen to sound rude or anything but i really dont think i am a beginer i have been riding for nearly 7 years and i jump 110/1.20 courses on a day to da basis so do not see how that comes under as a beginer do you? and also arabs tend to have a lot of head " issues" just like my horse he is not to strong nor too much for me that i have 2 sell him for those reasons he is simpley just not suited to me! i highley agree with your piont though a more experienced hevier rider than myself wouldnt have as much as a chalange with him as i do! but that does not mean i am a beginer and nor does it suggest that! thank you for all your advice and i have made up my mind about the matter the horse is for sale i do not have time to go back to basics with him just yet so i am moving him on to a home were he is better suited! i am on the look out for a jumper a 138 talented jumper and all rounder so if any one has any ideas of ponys that they think and would like to suggest to me please do! also silver is for sale to an experienced and competitive home from saturday the20th of february i fanyone is intrested or knows someone who might be of intrest please tell me via mail or post a reply to this tread he is honest and will jump anything you put in front of him! for sale in ireland mid louth area also will be for sale in northern ireland some time soon!
> thank youxxxxxxxxxx



Sorry, I was not trying to offend by thinking you were a beginner, I was giving you the benefit of the doubt. I was just assuming based on the spelling errors/lack of language skills we were dealing with someone quite young. My mistake.


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay! Firstly I would just like to reply to brighteyes08, Yes I know riding so called"push button" pony's does not get you anywhere and that i should not give up on Silver! I would just like to make a few things clear seeing as you were confused about it all. Silver as I said before is a very hard pony and yes given a few more months I would get the hang of him, And we would possibly finaly click, But i simply do not have much more time to spend on Silver at the moment! I am just reaching for better things! I am aiming to qualify for The rds 1m and 1.10m and there is just not enough time for me and silver to acheive that in 5 months so Im moving him on, not because I am afraid of him, not because I am nervous or giving up on him but because he is too much for me at the moment and I dont have the time to work with him on that, I Just dont have time to get confidence on him again! I want a horse to take me to the top not one where I have to wait for years to get their, I am better than that! this does not mean I dont love him, I do! But Thank you anyway!

And to IndyHorse yes it was your mistake! I would HIGHLEY suggest that you dont just _ASSUME things anymore before you have the facts! Thank you very much! And Iam so* sorry *I gave you that immpression! I am 14 not 4! _


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Maire995 said:


> _ I am 14 not 4! _


Point taken. However, legally, a 14 year old is STILL a child.


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

No problem. Yes I am! 
Thank You!


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

Whoa! Indy horse makes a good point and altho I will probably get lynched for this, you aint gonna make it to 'the top' in the space of 6mth! If your horse is the wrong horse then fine but I was always told that a good horse person always 'has time' to go back to basics. If the basics are crap then ur screwed anyway! Just chill and remember its supposed to be fun not stressfull and miserable!


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

Um original poster, you asked these people for help so don't go jumping at them about every little thing. YOU asked THEM they are only responding to your requests. Every opinion given so far is a good one but truely it's up to you what you do with your pony. I have riden several horses ( two being arabs) who are a bit more than I thought I could handle, BUT if you are patient things will start to work out. If you sell your pony you won't feel the satisfaction of accomplishing something in your riding career. Believe me, it's a good feeling. So what if you have to go back to the basics, it happens to all of us at one point or another. Horses are sometimes complicated animals but once they learn what you're asking then they turn out great. I am not trying to influence you but please if you dont want advice from us then don't post please.


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes i know i aint gonna make it to the top in just 6months but I dont think that your quite understanding what Im trying to say!
dublin is just the start of me working my way up to the top Im sorry if i seemed over-dramatic or something but showjumping is just something Iam _really_ patcientate about its nearly my whole life! I would let silver out on loan for a couple of years if I could afford it, but unfortunatly i can't! and I am going to miss silver with all my heart but I cant afford to lose another 6 months!
I hope you understand now?xx


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

I know Im sorry to everyone for beung so defensive!
I will take in everyones opinion and I agree I dont want to give him up but Im afraid ive no other option!
I just wanted some other opinions that wernt my own!xxx


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

I do understand what you're trying to say and I understand it gets frustrating and I hope you don't take offense at this because I don't mean to be patronising but most 14 yr olds I know (quite a few) and have ever known are not massive on patience. you may well be different but 6mth spent well on a good horse even if it is 'back to basics' is never 6mth wasted.


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

I know and thank you! I am quite inpatcient but so is my couch and its not easy when that happens but thank you~~! and as i said i take in everyones opinion! xxxx


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

If you really like Silver, as in more than just a way to succeed, maybe you should take a step back, and try work more slowly and patiently with his problems. 
I mean, really you are stuck between one show and a horse..don't leave winning come before everything. i know the RDS is a really big accomplishment, but owning horses is a lot more than just getting to a big show. And if you keep Silver, and manage to get to the RDS with him, it would be a lot more rewarding for you, than just buying a pony that you know can do it and you don't have to work with. 
If you feel that he's too much for you, and that it's not something you can work through (at all, not just leading up to the RDS), then yes sell him. 
But I really wouldn't leave one show dictate whether you sell him or not.

Also, don't leave your coach be impatient, make sure they go at a pace you are comfortable with!


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

And if you keep Silver, and manage to get to the RDS with him, it would be a lot more rewarding for you, than just buying a pony that you know can do it and you don't have to work with. 
If you feel that he's too much for you, and that it's not something you can work through (at all, not just leading up to the RDS), then yes sell him. 
But I really wouldn't leave one show dictate whether you sell him or not.

Yes i know that and thank you but i really dont think im good enough to ride silver at all i just think that he would be much better off with another rider a more exdperienced one! who can take him to the top quicker than i can!


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

Okay, well I'd say you should probably sell him then, you don't want to get hurt again. 

Good luck getting to the RDS. =)


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

thank you thats really nice of you!
yeah i am going to sell him to someone who will let me see him!xx


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

thers no garuntee that you wont get hurt on your next pony. Are you going to sell that one as well? I sold my horse b/c I didnt have the time to give him that he needed to become a good riding horse. I loved the horse to death and I miss him lots. So I'm saying to reallythink about your choice to sell. If you think that You and silver could be great together then why not give him more time? You never know how far he can take you. But bottom line is, its your choice.


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah I know theres no garuntee that im not going to get hurt on my next horse but Im not saying thats the reason im selling him! If i could see another way out i would but i cant!:/


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

I am a bit confused here.

First you tell us you're selling him because he's too much for you to handle, and that essentially you're afraid of him.

Then you tell us that you're selling him because you have better things to do than straightening out your relationship with him.

Horses are not cars. You will never find a horse who acts like a car, unless it's a complete drooling old plug. Horses have individual personalities, just like people, and we riders have to adapt to our horse's particular quirkiness.

If I were you, I'd focus on fixing up your relationship. Have you gotten a prof. trainer involved?

At an Arabian barn I used to ride at, there was a little girl who boarded her purebred Arab. He was not the most cooperative horse, and the girl always looked nervous riding him. But she showed him and won things with him, and wouldn't let anything get in her way.

On the other side, maybe this isn't the ride horse for you. Maybe you should move onto another horse. But selling him because you have better things to do, well, that's not a very good reason...

EDIT: Why did you fall in October? Did something spook him?


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

I know but im selling him because of a combination of all those problems! 
Yes it was an inter-national proffesional showjumper who is my trainer and he told me to sell him! he told me that he was the type of horse that you would never get to the bottem of! so after contimplating he was eventually but up for sale! I know horses are not cars and i never said silver was bold he just intimidated me and was simply too much for me! And I am not selling him because i have better things to do I was just using that as an example i was saying that i want to get back into the big competitions again and that was just one of the many factors that i consider when decdiding wheather to sell him or not! 
I fell off in october because he was to much for me to handle it actually wasnt a bad fall it was just his head shaking problem that made me fall off!
*"Just Gravity In Affect"*


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Some people are horse lovers, others just riders...a horse lover wouldn't give up on their horse to suit their own schedules.

My 18 year old mare broke my leg 3 years ago coming out of a barrel run...6 months later I sold her and regretted it INSTANTLY. I spent the next 9 months asking, begging, pleading, and eventually with the help of a couple friends, TRICKING the girl into selling her back to me. She's retired now, unridable other than 10 minutes here and there for old time's sake, but she's my horse and I love her, therefore she has a forever home. I understand not all horsepeople are in it for life...some people would rather win a ribbon than reach a personal goal with their horse. 

I'm sorry you took offense to me calling you a beginner, but I'm not about to take it back. As a 14 year old saying she doesn't have time to work out a couple kinks with her pony because it would be a waste of 6 months, I don't regard you as experienced. Recognizing that this pony is too much for you is a good thing, but not if it happens every time you get dumped. How many ponies have you owned in your 6 years of riding? And how many lesson horses? Push button horses will teach you the basics...but it's the horses that test YOUR skills that are going to give you experience. 

I suppose you've done the first thing of figuring out what your goals are with riding...to compete and win. If this pony isn't going to get you there, find the one that will...but to me, the horse is ALWAYS more important than the pretty ribbon. I personally think you should be leasing instead of owning until you DO find the one pony that will "take you to the top" because alot of ponies are going to go through your hands otherwise.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

eveningshadows said:


> some people are horse lovers, others just riders...a horse lover wouldn't give up on their horse to suit their own schedules.
> 
> My 18 year old mare broke my leg 3 years ago coming out of a barrel run...6 months later i sold her and regretted it instantly. I spent the next 9 months asking, begging, pleading, and eventually with the help of a couple friends, tricking the girl into selling her back to me. She's retired now, unridable other than 10 minutes here and there for old time's sake, but she's my horse and i love her, therefore she has a forever home. I understand not all horsepeople are in it for life...some people would rather win a ribbon than reach a personal goal with their horse.
> 
> ...


 
kudos!


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

I'm going to get blasted for this, but your first problem there is trying with an Arab first. It's only my opinion because I, personally, can't for the life of me find a way to get along with one, so for me, they're not an option, period. For all you arab lovers, kudos to you for your ability to handle! ; )




Maire995 said:


> Okay! Firstly I would just like to reply to brighteyes08, Yes I know riding so called"push button" pony's does not get you anywhere and that i should not give up on Silver! I would just like to make a few things clear seeing as you were confused about it all. Silver as I said before is a very hard pony and yes given a few more months I would get the hang of him, And we would possibly finaly click, But i simply do not have much more time to spend on Silver at the moment! I am just reaching for better things! I am aiming to qualify for The rds 1m and 1.10m and there is just not enough time for me and silver to acheive that in 5 months so Im moving him on, not because I am afraid of him, not because I am nervous or giving up on him but because he is too much for me at the moment and I dont have the time to work with him on that, I Just dont have time to get confidence on him again! I want a horse to take me to the top not one where I have to wait for years to get their, I am better than that! this does not mean I dont love him, I do! But Thank you anyway!
> 
> And to IndyHorse yes it was your mistake! I would HIGHLEY suggest that you dont just _ASSUME things anymore before you have the facts! Thank you very much! And Iam so* sorry *I gave you that immpression! I am 14 not 4! _


Ok, now for me to fire back at you: You SIMPLY don't have much time for him at the moment? Ok, this I do not understand. You don't have time for him, yet you're all about leasing another? We all have goals we set with our horses, regardless of discipline, so when we purchase one, we commit within ourselves to achieve that set goal. If your goal is a particular show, and you don't reach it this year, try for next year! You've only had the poor guy for 6mos. Really, IMO, you really don't have a feel for what your horse can do in 6mos unless you're out there riding him every day. If your confidence is flattened, you need to build it on him. If you use another horse to build your confidence, you're always going to lack confidence in horses like Silver, and have a harder time progressing to a more experienced horse. Do you want to live the rest of your riding career on push-button horses just because you aren't confident enough to go higher? 

What happens when you get this new horse, and the two of you don't click after 4 mos? Then you only have 2 mos to find a horse you can click with that will take you to the show that you could have saved yourself all the trouble in keeping your own horse and learning to work at his pace! It doesn't make a lot of sense to me, it sounds like my friend Kristin. Kristin has a fetish with buying and re-homing dogs. She buys them when they're puppies, cute, fluffy, yappy, etc. And if they chew a shoe, poop on the floor, etc., she automatically finds it a new home, and gets a new one. Sounds similar to your attitude toward Silver. You aren't getting along, but instead of trying to work through it with him and get over it (YOU are the one that will have to get over it... not him) you're selling out on him just to get your ribbon. And even if you make it to the show, you may not get a ribbon period. 



welshies rule said:


> Whoa! Indy horse makes a good point and altho I will probably get lynched for this, you aint gonna make it to 'the top' in the space of 6mth! If your horse is the wrong horse then fine but I was always told that a good horse person always 'has time' to go back to basics. If the basics are crap then ur screwed anyway! Just chill and remember its supposed to be fun not stressfull and miserable!


You are soooo right. I don't care WHAT horse you're riding. Unless you're the trainer, and bought the horse from the owner and continued to show from there out... MAYBE, but that doesn't mean you'll get your ribbon.



Maire995 said:


> Yes i know i aint gonna make it to the top in just 6months but I dont think that your quite understanding what Im trying to say!
> dublin is just the start of me working my way up to the top Im sorry if i seemed over-dramatic or something but showjumping is just something Iam _really_ patcientate about its nearly my whole life! I would let silver out on loan for a couple of years if I could afford it, but unfortunatly i can't! and I am going to miss silver with all my heart but I cant afford to lose another 6 months!
> I hope you understand now?xx


It's spelled passionate... I had to read the sentence 4x to get what you were trying to say. And if show jumping was your "whole life!" you would have no problem working with Silver, and if it was a problem you couldn't accomplish on your own, you'd sure enough get ahold of a trainer that will be patient with you and your horse, and help you along and get you where you need to be. 

Generally, people loaning out a horse don't lose money on the horse... but you're FOURTEEN! You're not going to listen to anything you don't want to hear anyway, so for what it's worth to everyone else:

To all you parents of children who get to pick their own horses, I'd think you were crazy to let the child make the decision on whether or not to sell to get a "new one." I'm not saying the youth shouldn't have a say in the matter, but I'd certainly have a problem with my son deciding to sell a horse I went through the trouble to find him, buy him, feed for him, board him, etc, just because he fell off and was too big a wimp to get back on him and correct what he did wrong to fall off in the first place.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

My main concern is that pro jumpers are NOT easy rides. You don't get to the top with push button horses or even testy horses. The horses in the Olympics and at these big name shows take years of practice and dedication to learn HOW to ride them effectively to make them perform their best. 

You're 14 and probably YEARS and years away from winning at shows of this level, if you get there. Use these years to soak up as much knowledge as you can so you can use that experience when you're handed a wonderful but tough jumper. If the horses that won these shows were easy rides, why are the riders on them professionals that have been riding for decades?


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay!
So I think people are not getting me here! I think I might have confused everyone
Okay so firstly Silver and I just dont gel! And I know everyones saying you dont just get to the top by riding push button ponys! yes I know you dont get to the top riding push button ponys! And NONE of my horses or ponys are push button ponys! 
Silver Is not being sold because I wont get to the top quick enough!
Not because I dont love him
Not because i couldnt be bothered riding a hard pony and working to get to the top rather than just being handed it on a plate!
Not because I fell off and broke my arm
Not because I want to ride push button ponys
Not because I dont care about him and love him enough to work with him!

The reasons I am selling silver is because:
He is just too much for me and nothing can change that!
He is too much for me too handle!
It is not affordable to support him for another year while we go back to the start!
It is a risk that we cannot afford to take!
I want him to do well and to go to a better home than I can give him!
He deserves better than me!
Its not hight thats an issue to him its just that the though of competing him again physically scares me to death!
It is not just because I broke my arm on him that I am selling him!
Its because Im not a good enough rider to handle him!
HERE ARE SOME OF THE THINGS AN INTERNATIONAL SHOWJUMPER SAID TO ME!
" he is just not the pony for you"
"his head would be 20 times worse with a professional rider"
"even I would have trouble managing him"
" he is just not for you"
" the ideal thing would be to let him out on lease for 2/3 years and get back to him in 2/3years but is not affordable"
"He has amazing potential but its just not to be trust me"

So Im sorry everyone for confusing you sooo much but there is the facts its not the nicest truth but its the truth!
sorry for bitting so many peoples head off trying to explain all of this but i think the truth is that i just didnt know it myself!
Thank you!xxx


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't think she's "giving up" on her horse. There are lots of reasons why her and her pony may not be suited. 

This may of been a case of a girl so excited about getting her first pony that she grabbed the first one she saw without making sure it was right for what she wanted to do. I had a similar experience when I was 15 and got my first horse. I was incorrectly led into getting a old slow western pleasure horse when what I really wanted to do was jump. It would have been cruel to try to push him into doing that. I did keep him for the rest of his life, with the exception of some years spent with someone else, and he died a happy old man last year.

I noticed that she said her pony had a head shaking problem which is how she hurt herself. Horses don't contemplate how to upset their riders, they just react. So it's possible this pony is reacting to something that that hurts, or is uncomfortable, or he doesn't like. It could be he doesn't like the career his rider has chosen for him. He may be better off with a new career and new rider. 

It may be noble to keep a horse until the very end, but that's not always a realistic situation. If you can only have one horse, and it's not the right horse for you, for whatever reason, it makes sense to find the horse a good home and find a more suitable mount. 

I don't agree with trying to find a new horse for showing in a 6 month timeline though. Hopefully the new pony works out.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I think that if he horse is to much for her, she's not having fun and keeping him is expensive then yes sell him.

But the way you are saying something is that you are selling Silver because you want a push button pony. It sounds mean to the horse! Also saying you don't have time to train him more.... again looks bad on your part.

I can see both sides of this so whatever you choose to do is your choice, you have to live with it, it could be a bad thing that you sold him or turn out to be a good thing that you sold him.

And just to be random here... I thought about this video.... It has absolutly nothing to do with you or your situation...


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

It's not just about the bit... about jumpers and what they have to deal with.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

I would get a second opinion from another trainer. Frankly, this great epic international show jumper of yours sounds a bit strange — he claims he'd have trouble handling him? What is this horse, a bucking bronco? Honestly, the horse you describe doesn't sound _that _bad!

EDIT: What do you mean, you fell off because of a head shaking problem? Please elaborate. Also, do you have a video of Silver you could show us?


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Simple enough if you don't like your horse sell him. There is no point in haven't and paying for a horse you don't get along with. Its not fair for your and it most certainly isn't fair to him.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Not all people are going to get along with all horses.

If the OP doesn't feel confident about making things work with this horse, why is it wrong for her to sell him? Not everyone can or SHOULD keep a horse its whole life.

Him being an Arabian has nothing to do with it; it's just that she and this particular horse don't click. Once you're afraid of an animal, regardless of the reason, maybe it's better to look elsewhere for a riding companion.

Fear and anger will only make the situation worse, and telling her to 'ride through it' when she obviously has no particular bond with this horse isn't exactly the best advice.

Yes, she's young. Do those of you advocating her keeping him really want to see her get seriously hurt and maybe give up riding altogether, just because she wants a horse who doesn't invoke her fear responses?

I tend to keep my horses for life, but not everyone can or should. If she can only have ONE horse, why should it have to be one that she doesn't want to deal with? 

That's not an ideal situation for either the OP _or_ the horse.


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

hi okay !
silver is my 6th horse and ive been riding for 6 years! just to clear all that up
lol!
silvers career was chosen from the minute he was born he was breed and trained to jump! he loves jumping and does it merley for fun! that is why he shakes his head it is because he loves jumping soo much and is keen! basically hes just saying mom let me jump let me jump dont hold me back i want to jump!lol
thank you! you are quite right we are just not suited and im afraid its just one of those things! thanks for getting me!


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

If the OP doesn't feel confident about making things work with this horse, why is it wrong for her to sell him? Not everyone can or SHOULD keep a horse its whole life. 

thanks for agreeing with me lol your completley right!


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't think she's "giving up" on her horse. There are lots of reasons why her and her pony may not be suited. ​ 
This may of been a case of a girl so excited about getting her first pony that she grabbed the first one she saw without making sure it was right for what she wanted to do. I had a similar experience when I was 15 and got my first horse. I was incorrectly led into getting a old slow western pleasure horse when what I really wanted to do was jump. It would have been cruel to try to push him into doing that. I did keep him for the rest of his life, with the exception of some years spent with someone else, and he died a happy old man last year.​ 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/new-horse-47826/page4/#ixzz0hoTtOJM9​ 
thanks yes i dont gel with him but just to clear it up ive been riding for 6 years and silver is my 7th horse sorry about that just needed to clear that up!​


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Maire995 said:


> hi okay !
> silver is my 6th horse and ive been riding for 6 years! just to clear all that up
> lol!


Wow....I regret defending you.

I still think you should sell your horse, but don't buy a new one. Please.

Unless you mean that your parents owned all these horses and run some sort of horse facility, it is extremely depressing to me that parents would spoil their daughter so much that they would buy her a new horse every year.

You do realize a horse isn't a machine like a car right? You don't need to get the latest model every year. They are pets, like dogs. If you are getting sick of a horse so fast that you've been through so many, you should just lease or ride your trainer's horses.


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

Why?
Yes they do actually and sorry about 3 of those horses were loan ponies! and my mother is an ex eventer and her sister is an ex pro sjumper so its in my blood! and i have had more than 4 horses at the same time so i think you might have missunderstood:L sorry about that thou!


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Ah that makes more sense. I misunderstood. Carry on!


----------

